# Original username no longer working



## RT2 (16 Nov 2013)

I used to be a regular here under the name Rhythm Thief. I can still sign in with that name, but it won't allow me access to, well, anything. Can I have that identity back, or am I doomed forever to be known as RT2?
Cheers.


----------



## Moon bunny (16 Nov 2013)

Sorry, all those currently posting members with more likes than posts had a meeting and blackballed you.


----------



## Beebo (16 Nov 2013)

I remember rhythm thief with the 2CV avatar, welcome back. Hope you get your username back again.


----------



## Scoosh (16 Nov 2013)

IIRC you requested that your account be Deleted.

IIRC it was, so 'Converse' with @Shaun and ask for it back ! 


I'm told he has a hankering for chocolate too ...


----------



## RT2 (17 Nov 2013)

Scoosh said:


> *IIRC you requested that your account be Deleted.*
> 
> IIRC it was, so 'Converse' with @Shaun and ask for it back !
> 
> ...


 
Actually, now you come to mention it, I think I did. I'd forgotten about that!


----------



## rich p (17 Nov 2013)

RT2 said:


> Actually, now you come to mention it, I think I did. I'd forgotten about that!


 Wots in a name RT! Welcome back, fellow beer swiller!


----------



## RT2 (17 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2774552, member: 45"]Hurrah!

Nothing has changed here.

How's the truck?[/quote]

There's a few new faces, but the old place looks pretty familiar. Still enjoying driving, I work nights now and it suits me fine. It _is_ nice to be back :-)


----------



## Shaun (18 Nov 2013)

Welcome back - you have a PM!


----------

